# Cannon Low Pivot Base



## Pescadora (Dec 19, 2019)

This one was a challenge to set up. It's a cast stainless base with two parallel (we hope) machined surfaces. A flat stamped stainless plate is mounted on the upper surface being faced in the attached picture. A nylon bearing is trapped between the plate and the machined flange surface close to the table. The back (upper surface of the turntable is as cast and not flat. 

The problem is that the space between the machined surfaces is excessive and the turntable flops around on the captive bearing. Bounces the heck out of the downrigger when going down the road or in a rough sea state. Been a nuisance for years. Every boat in the fleet has four of these. Fortunately not all are stainless steel.

Clamping was a bit of challenge because of the spacing above the table and the as cast top surface. Gauge out the excessive space (amount to machined off). Dial indicate the flange. Shim the turntable. Clamp it. And then take .002 off per pass at 1250 rpm with a half-inch HSS end mill. Sulfur-based cutting oil brushed on after each pass.

Run both X and Y wheels simultaneously to describe circles around the turntable without hitting anything you don't want to. Fun.

Four down, about twenty to go.


----------

